# eclipse profiler plugin



## Roar (5. Mai 2005)

hi,
ich hab mir ma das ding hier: http://sourceforge.net/projects/eclipsecolorer/
installieren wollen, aber beim ausführen kommt der fehler:
java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: ru/nlmk/eclipse/plugins/profiler/trace/Trace
:?

is die dll im falschen verzeichnis? hab shcon probiert mit eclipse-, sdk/bin und jre/bin (das sollte eigentlich das richtige sein)
ging aber nich.


----------



## ronny (5. Mai 2005)

Hi roar!

bei mir gings auf anhieb.... hmhm
lad mal das file von nem anderen mirror runter... kann sein dass es
defekt war... ist mir schonmal bei anderen plugins so gegangen....

ich habs in düsseldorf gesaugt.. 

achja, ich hab eclipse 3.0.1 und java 1.4.2


----------



## Roar (5. Mai 2005)

ich saug auch imerm von düsseldorf hab jetz nochmal von andrem mirror genommen das gleiche problem ic hmach wohl irgendwas falsch:

runterladen, entpacken, den ordner in das plugins verzeichnis schieben, die ProfilerDLL.dll hab ich jetz in das/bin verzeichnis beider meiner jres sowie in das eclipse verzeichnis kopiert.

eclispe gestartet plugin wird geladen ich mach neue run configuration unter "Profile": projekt auswählen und die mainclass ansonsten standarteinstellungen. dann auf run, dann komtm der fehler oben.

eclips: 3.1 und java 1.5

edit:
oha, wenn ich die run config nicht über den "run" sondern über den "debug" button ausführe kommt dieser fehler hier:


```
FATAL ERROR in native method: JDWP No transports initialized, jvmtiError=JVMTI_ERROR_INTERNAL(113)
ERROR: Java property sun.boot.library.path is not set ["transport.c",L116]
ERROR: JDWP Transport dt_socket failed to initialize, TRANSPORT_LOAD(509) ["debugInit.c",L497]
JDWP exit error JVMTI_ERROR_INTERNAL(113): No transports initialized
```


----------



## ronny (5. Mai 2005)

hmmm, shit, funzt auch net wirklich.....   ???:L 

hab ganz andere fehler.... 
findet main class nich, obwohl ich die genau angeb bei der configuration....

beim umstieg auf java 1.5 schmiert die VM komplett ab......
da kommt nichmal ein fehler, der irgendwie so ähnlich wäre wie deiner.....

warum er allerdings dann bei 1.4.2 die main class net findet beim
starten als "profiler" versteh ich net..... 

ich probier da mal noch a bisserl rum... schein aba n ganz interessantes
tool zu sein....


----------



## 0xdeadbeef (5. Mai 2005)

Zumindest in den 3.1er-Versionen von Eclipse habe ich den Profiler nicht zum Laufen bekommen. Ich vermute, daß er mit denen schlicht und einfach nicht tut. Benutzt ja auch irgendwelche eigenen SWT-Erweiterungen.


----------



## ronny (5. Mai 2005)

schade, kriegs auch net wirklich zum laufen....

sagt mir die ganze zeit "Failed to load Main Class ....",
obwohl ich bei der config die richtige angeb.....

allerdings auch nur mit java 1.4.2...
beim 1.5 erleb ich auch nach wie vor katastrophale abstürze.....

@Oxdeadbeef: hmm, mit ner früheren version als 3.1 hast du es nicht mal ausprobiert, oder?  :wink:


----------



## Wildcard (5. Mai 2005)

Also mit 3.1 M1 läuft der Profiler bei mir. Bei M4 und M6 hab ich's leider auch nicht zum laufen gebracht  :?


----------



## Roar (6. Mai 2005)

ach q875h8cfo3b652o5 ey ich brauch das ding. kennt jemand nen anderen profiler als plugin für eclipse oder als standalone?

edit: ok hab jetz JProfiler ^^^


----------



## ronny (6. Mai 2005)

hab das teil auch net zum laufen gekriegt...  :bahnhof: 

naja, egal.. JProfiler meinst du?? 
hmmm, klingt auch gut!  :wink:


----------



## ronny (7. Mai 2005)

falls es noch irgendjemanden interessiert..  :wink: 

nachdem ich jetzt komplett auf eclipse 3.0.2 umgestiegen
bin, dacht ich mir, probierst den profiler doch nochmal aus....
und siehe da, mit eclipse 3.0.2 und java 1.4.2 funktioniert
er einwandfrei...    

wie schon vermutet, der macht nen ganz guten eindruck...


----------



## Roar (7. Mai 2005)

na ich benutz java 5 somit kommt eclipse <3.1 nicht in frage, das jprofiler ding schaut aber ganz cool aus. leider hilft es mir nicht besonders weiter, da es, imerm dann wenn mein progi abschmiert, auch abschmiert


----------

